# Seeking driveaway service



## citronrd (Jan 6, 2015)

Ciao. We've been living in Italy for the past 32 years and have several homes here and in France. We often do exchanges with our apartment in Venice and we will be doing another one this coming March (4-26 March to be exact) for an apartment in Paris. We travel usually by train or car. When we drive between countries we normally take one of our own cars because rental car drop-off charges are unreasonably high. What we are now looking for is a company, companies or even a website where we can make contact with people who might need to have their own personal car delivered to the place we happen to be going next time. In our case this time we are looking for someone who needs their own car returned to France from Italy on or about 4 March and someone who needs their own car delivery from France to Italy on or about 26 March. Whlile we ae in Paris we do not need a car. Such a service is called a Driveaway Service in he USA and Canada. Can anyone tell me if such services exits here and/or France?Or is there anyone out there that actually needs this service in March between Italy and France? We are both responsible adult drivers with both USA and European drivers' licenses. Not a single accident or auto insurance claim of any kind in over 30 years of living here. If you can help, please email us ASAP.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

I have no idea whether there are any companies offering such a "drive away" service, but there are quite a few transport companies who specialize in picking up and delivering cars across Europe. Try googling "trasporto internazionale automobili" and you'll surely find some of those, often small companies specializing in a particular route. Maybe among them there could be one that would suit your needs.


----------

